# jd 4310 quit while running, blows fuse.



## barryaud

I'm brand new to this forum, first post, hope I'm in the right place. I have a jd 4310 with about 2000 hrs. It was running fine, then just quit, won't restart, won't even click. All lights and guages work but nothing else. I found a blown 20 amp fuse in the number 5 position in the fuse panel. I replaced it. Tractor started again just fine, ran for about 30 seconds and quit again, just like before. I replaced the fuse and same thing happened 2 more times. Now I'm out of fuses and puzzled. Thanx, in advance for any and all help. Barry.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum barryaud! Sorry to hear of the problems you are having. 

Are you getting any fault codes from the fender fault indication light?


----------



## barryaud

I'm sorry but I don't know about this ' fender fault indication light '. Please tell me about it, what, where and how to use. Thanx.


----------



## Live Oak

I may have jumped the gun here. Is your 4310 an eHydro or ePowerReverser model?


----------



## barryaud

It is an ePowerReverser model. I bought it used about a month ago. I'm still getting used to it. Also, thank you for the quick response and the help. I am a rookie at this...


----------



## Live Oak

As you sit on the tractor, look on the right hand fender. There is a light in between the pto knob and the Motion Match toggle switch. The fault light has a little book symbol on it. When you turn the key to the ON (NOT start) position. Watch the light. If there is a fault, it will flash a series of long and short flashes which correspond to .'s and -'s. If they are present, write them down and I can give you the fault code and problem.


----------



## barryaud

O.K. I am not at the tractor now. I will have to check later and get back with you, if I can find the light and the codes. Thanx again for the help.


----------



## Live Oak

Also check the wires for rubbing around the seat switch. They may have a short. Fuse 5 powers them.


----------



## MFreund

Blowing fuses means someplace there is a short to ground. The F5 fuse is one of the main fuses to the tractor. Everything that runs off the F5 fuse is a 562 red. There are wires from 562a red through 562m red. That is 12 different branch circuits.

I am with TF Admin. Start looking around the seat for broken or rubbed through wires. After that it looks like you should pull the fuse box and start tracing wires.


----------



## barryaud

I finally got to check the tractor. I turned the key on and the fault indicator flashed one-quick-flash and that was all. Doesn't sound like this is much help but thats all it did. And, bye the way, as soon as I turned the key on, it blew another fuse. I didn't have time to check any wiring but will try that later. Thanx again for the help...


----------



## Live Oak

Looks like you are going to have to do some wire chasing and find the wire that is rubbing and shorted out. Just follow the wire bundles to the end, checking for any suspicious marks, kinks, or evidence of rubbing. The dealer will have to do the same thing. Best you give is a try first as it will be much cheaper. You might call your local Deere dealer and describe the problem to one of the mechanics in the shop in in the service shop. 

They don't like getting problems like this from customers and would probably be very forth coming with recommend areas to check and fruitful suggestions. Good luck with it and be sure to post what you find.


----------



## barryaud

Thanx, I will be checking it out in the next couple of days. I'll keep you posted. Thanx again, all...


----------



## barryaud

I traced all the wires that I could easily get to and see but no luck, all look good. Is there a chance that this could be an electronic component that is breaking down? Tractor started today and ran for 3 or 4 minutes before it died. When it dies, it blows the fuse, every time. After I replace the fuse, sometime it will restart and run but other times it just blows the fuse as soon as the key is turned on. Can I check this with a volt meter and if so, where do I start. Thanx, again, in-advance... Barry.
P.S., anybody got a wiring schematic or can I see and print one online????


----------



## barryaud

I'm headin' out to check the tractor.. I think I may have found the trouble. I'll post when I return.....


----------



## Live Oak

I'll be interested to hear what the problem might be. I tried to post or email the wiring schematic but I cannot figure out how to cut and paste it from my shop manaul CD. :argh:


----------



## MFreund

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *I'll be interested to hear what the problem might be. I tried to post or email the wiring schematic but I cannot figure out how to cut and paste it from my shop manaul CD. :argh: *


I cannot get mine to do it either. BTW The one single flash tells you there is nothing wrong in the drive system.


----------



## barryaud

I found my trouble. There is a 2-wire plug, under the floorboard, in front of the left-side of the seat. The 2 wires that come out of the plug were evidently mashed, just enough, against the metal, that they were grounding-out on the underside of the floor pan. I taped over the wires on top to further protect them, then I put a piece of foam between the wires and the floorboard pan for extra protection. I started and stopped the engine several times, then let it run between idle and W.O.T. for about 15 minutes, it never failed... I think it's fixed. Thank you all so much again for all the help and advice. This was a lot of work but it saved me lots of $$$$$, plus a great learning experience. I know where to come with my next tractor problem.... Many, many thanx again, Barry...


----------



## Live Oak

Thank you Barry for posting what you encounted. This may help someone else with this very same problem. 

NICELY DONE!!! :cheers: 

Glad to hear it was a cheap and easy fix. The troubleshoot is usually always the toughest part.


----------



## MFreund

Great Job!!!!


----------



## jdenney

4310 John Deere is getting no power. Checked battery,battery cables. All two prong fuses are ok. Replaced ignition switch. Still not turning over.
Was running good and when I went back to start 30 minutes later it is getting no power at all no instrument lights and not lights. 
the seat pressure switch has been bypassed and has not worked since I bought it 6 months ago.


----------



## Freddie V

Hey guys, had the same problem blowing "Igition Run Power" fuse #5 on my John Deere 110 backhoe. Did not realize there are 2 seat safety switches. I was only checking the one you
sit on however there is another one on the seat back. Everytime I sat down the wires were getting sheared causing a short. Relocated the harness a bit and back in business.


----------

